# PR for Canada



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

HI 

My name is kumar Kolluru and i am interested to apply for Canada PR.
I am having overall 7 years experience in IT as Desktop support, remote support, and Service management, client management experience . I did my graduation from andhra university in B com (Revised). And my MBA from Sikkim manipal university. 

I have approached one of the consultancy in hyderabad Robert dilinger Dilinger Consultants,Dilinger Education Consultancy,Overseas Educational Consultants,immigration Services,kelts, Counsellers for Study Abroad, Educational Consultants in chennai,cochin, Hyderabad,bang lore,coimbatore, Study in Australia, New Zealand ,[/url] they are charging 60000 for processing the file. which excludes my visa fee and other fees which i need to pay to canada govt . I would like to know how good it would be to go with them and process it. I am bit confused and can't do it on my self.

Appreciate if any one can guide me on this,

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Doing it yourself is not difficult? Why pay someone else to do it?

And determine whether your education will be accepted as universities in your part of the world are not up to the standards of Canadian universities.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks much for your advice Colchar!!

I have done my Graduation in B Com (Revised) from Andhra University since Mar 2003 to Apr 2005. I Did my PG from Sikkim Manipal university Hyderabad in MBA Specialized in IT. Since Apr 2010 to Feb 2012. I am going for IELTS Classes to write the test on October Month and I will share the details. Coming to my Employment I started my carrier since 2007 as a senior desktop Enginner and currently I am as Client Facing manager managing escalations and requests from client and deliver them on priority. My DOB is 22/08/1985. 

The reason I am telling all this is I would like to know the correct process in the website I am bit confused. 
Lot of questions in my mind like

1) Do I need to show the bank balance of 8 to 10 lakhs before I apply if yes then since how long the amount should be there in my account. 
2) Do I need to get the job offer on paper before applying for PR? If no what should I do because most of them wont give offer with out PR.
3) Just want to know the smooth process so that I can do it on my self. 

Please help me on this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

First you need your credentials (diploma's) evaluated through WES or one of the other organizations.
Second, you need to pass IELTS exam with high enough score.
Yes, you need to be able to show the money is yours. If you have it on your account now (and you can show where it comes from if they ask) and you still have it when you have your visa interview, it's ok. And I can tell you you will need all of it to settle down. It depends on the size of your family how much you need. You can find all this information on the government website Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada

Does your occupation qualify? What is the code that goes with your occupation? Specific eligibility criteria â€“ Federal skilled workers
You'll have to look at the descriptions of these codes here, and look at required education and tasks/experience:
Occupational Structure by Skill Type
Let us know what your code is!


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

It is Information Systems Analysts and Consultants (NOC 2171)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kumar1085 said:


> I have done my Graduation in B Com (Revised) from Andhra University since Mar 2003 to Apr 2005.


I have no idea what 'revised' means in this context as that term is not used in reference to degree programs here.

According to the info you provided you did that degree in two years, which proves my point that the universities in your country are not up to the same standards as ours in Canada are. Here in Canada a BComm would take you four years, not two. So your degree is only worth half of a Canadian degree and thus is simply is not up to the same standard as ours are.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi 
Sorry please ignore the word revised it may confuse you people. Actually it means new syllabus which was introduced by university . And i did my graduation BComm for 3 years . 2003 to 2005. In India all graduations which are regular would be for 3 years. So if it doest not meet Canadian standard i am so sorry its not my problem. But I did my Post graduation in MBA from Sikkim Manipal university for 2 years . Hope this help in some extent . 

Please guide me will i am eligible for PR or not.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kumar1085 said:


> Hi
> Sorry please ignore the word revised it may confuse you people. Actually it means new syllabus which was introduced by university . And i did my graduation BComm for 3 years . 2003 to 2005. In India all graduations which are regular would be for 3 years. So if it doest not meet Canadian standard i am so sorry its not my problem. But I did my Post graduation in MBA from Sikkim Manipal university for 2 years . Hope this help in some extent .
> 
> Please guide me will i am eligible for PR or not.


Yes, _it is *your*_ problem if your BComm is only 3 years. 

The standard length of study for a Bachelor's Degree in Canada is _*4* years_.

Your BComm degree from India _is not_ equivalent to a Canadian degree.

Since your BComm degree is not equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor's Degree, your MBA from India is also _*not*_ equivalent to an MBA in Canada, as you _cannot_ even apply to the MBA program in Canada without a Bachelor's Degree.


Unless you can convince WES to judge your BComm from India to be equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor's Degree, then your BComm qualification will not be judged as being equal to a similar degree from Canada, and if you need a Bachelor's degree for Permanent Residence, then you _*are not*_ eligible.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kumar1085 said:


> And i did my graduation BComm for 3 years . 2003 to 2005.



The information you provided above ads up to 26 months, which is not three years.





> In India all graduations which are regular would be for 3 years. So if it doest not meet Canadian standard i am so sorry its not my problem.



Yes, actually, it _is_ your problem because your education will not be recognized here. Your education would be considered to be the same as a college diploma, not a university degree as our degrees are much more stringent and harder to achieve. You cannot come from an inferior education system and expect that your education will be considered to be equal to that earned in a superior education system.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi 

I understood what is the issue now, Sorry if I am unable to make correct initially. 

So what should I do now , I cannot apply for PR ? Because I cannot change my education now, I would like to apply for PR my dream to come Canada for work and live. 

The consultancy where I approached they said Bcom and MBA are okey no issue you can apply for PR. Please some one guide me what to do now. I am in very serious problem it seems.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

kumar1085 said:


> Hi
> 
> I understood what is the issue now, Sorry if I am unable to make correct initially.
> 
> ...



You can apply for PR but your education will not be considered the same as a Canadian's education. And of course a consultant will tell you your education is fine as they want your money. But what they say and what the Canadian government says are two different things.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

Okey I am very glad to get support from you. 

I will go with the initial assessment from the consultancy and will share the details in forum. Then I think I will get some guidance because ultimately my aim is to get the PR and live in Canada.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Team 

Need a serious guidance on few questions.

What is the eligible percentage in education for applying PR.
India (Bachelor of commerce) will be considered as diploma not 4 years graduation as per Canadian govt law. I also did MBA 2 year program from Sikkim will it be considered as add on. or they wont consider my education. 
If i am a primary applicant applying for PR do my dependent spouse also require IELTS score card ? and Education transcripts? 
They ask me to show funds when applying to CIC So how long do i need to maintain the funds in the same account? or shall i get it transferred from my parents account to my account just before my application reach to CIC.
As you said almost 80% applications are already filled or getting filled. So if i apply for Step 1 ECA ( Education Credential Assessment ) sending all relevant education, employment documents they will check the edibility and update the status. What if the applications are closed after i submit them the documents? will they put me in queue for applying next year or just reject my application.? 
Because i am awaiting for my education transcripts and employment experience certificate which will take 15 days max. 
I am applying for marriage certificate which will be done within 15 days. 

If the Canada PR applications are closed or my application might be rejected can i apply for temp VISA what would be the process for that. Do they hire employee form foreign country if its matching their requirement.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

> kumar1085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Team
> ...


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Your Provisional Degree Equivalency*

Now that you know what your education is worth in Canada, get a WES credential evaluation to verify your credentials so they will be recognized by universities, employers and licensing bodies in Canada. Credential 1Country of Education: IndiaName of Degree: Bachelor of CommerceName of Institution:Andhra UniversityEquivalency in Canada:Bachelor's degree (3 years) Credential 2Country of Education: IndiaName of Degree: Master of Business AdministrationName of Institution:Manipal Academy of Higher EducationEquivalency in Canada:Master of Business Administration NOTE: Any degree equivalency provided is based on the information you have entered. It is not based on verified information or documents and may not be used as proof that you attended an institution or earned a degree. WES may change this provisional degree equivalency upon document verification and analysis.


----------



## kumar1085 (Aug 25, 2014)

HI ,

I have the WES evaluation screen shot for my education. Here i face one issue that is I did my MBA from Sikkim Manipal University but this name was not showing in drop down list in WES listed university, however earlier the university name was Manipal Academy of higher education this name was showing in the list so i selected this. Will it be ok or they wont consider it? If yes then i will start my actual evaluation with WES.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will only know 100% once you do a real evaluation. The free check is only an indication. But it can turn out good or bad in the real evaluation.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

http://ask.shiksha.com/getTopicDeta...Get-Any-Credit-While-Evaluation-Through-Wes-I

someone in this url says SMU's distance learning program is not acceptable.. But do some more research


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kumar1085 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I have the WES evaluation screen shot for my education. Here i face one issue that is I did my MBA from Sikkim Manipal University but this name was not showing in drop down list in WES listed university, however earlier the university name was Manipal Academy of higher education this name was showing in the list so i selected this. Will it be ok or they wont consider it? If yes then i will start my actual evaluation with WES.


You can simply google for this issue. 
There have been any issues reported for your university with WES assessment. So I believe getting your masters assessed would be a big challenge.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It seems that they do not recognize that university and, if that is the case, then the Master's definitely would not be recognized.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Bcomm/Bcom depending on the country where it is from is indeed a 3 year degree in some commonwealth countries such as Australia, NZ and the UK and apparently in even some parts of Canada. Im pretty sure a 3 year degree from Australia would be regarded as equivalent to a Canadian degree 4 years or not. So in that perspective, if a 3 year degree from Australia can be recognised as equivalent then why cant a 3 year Bcom degree from India which has almost identical study components be regarded the same. Double Standards?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Bcomm/Bcom depending on the country where it is from is indeed a 3 year degree in some commonwealth countries such as Australia, NZ and the UK and apparently in even some parts of Canada. Im pretty sure a 3 year degree from Australia would be regarded as equivalent to a Canadian degree 4 years or not. So in that perspective, if a 3 year degree from Australia can be recognised as equivalent then why cant a 3 year Bcom degree from India which has almost identical study components be regarded the same. Double Standards?


This (selectively recognising credentials) is a policy that is widely used in other parts of the world in areas other than in immigration.

Take my situation, for example... when I lived in Canada, I trained to be a Pharmacy Technician. I worked for 12 years in both community and hospital pharmacies in Canada and the Caribbean... I made IVs, ointments, counted tablets, entered prescriptions, took stock to the nursing wards, counted and dispensed narcotic medicines, checked medicines before they went up to the wards etc. You name it as far as pharmacy work goes, I've done it. I even did remote area and First Nations pharmacy work and I also took it upon myself to voluntarily sit the Certification exam in the United States (i.e. I studied for and paid to sit the exam and passed).

Fast forward to 2012, and my move to the UK. I inquired with the General Pharmaceutical Council about what I had to do to get a job in a pharmacy. The GPC don't recognise my training program or all of the work I've done in the 12 years in Canada. The work I did in Canada was and is no different than that which I would be doing here in the UK... I know this for a fact, as my Caribbean assignment was at a hospital that was run in the British style (British methods were used, as opposed to North American), and the things I did there were no different than what I did in Canada. 

The GPC advised that I would have to start at the beginning and re-train as an apprentice before I could join the Register. The apprenticeship program is 2 years. I chose not to pursue this course of action when I arrived because I was unwilling to take 2 years of my life to re-train for something that I'd been doing for 12 and being utilised as an otherwise fully capable technician and paid at a rate far lower than my skills deserved.

So, CIC is free to set what ever standard it wants in regards to recognising or not recognising academic qualifications. There is nobody forcing you to apply to come to Canada, but if you do decide to come to Canada, you must be prepared to meet the requirements for admission, just as I was _unwilling_ to meet the requirements required to get a job in a pharmacy here in the UK, and as a result, I am pursuing other avenues of opportunity.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Bcomm/Bcom depending on the country where it is from is indeed a 3 year degree in some commonwealth countries such as Australia, NZ and the UK and apparently in even some parts of Canada. Im pretty sure a 3 year degree from Australia would be regarded as equivalent to a Canadian degree 4 years or not. So in that perspective, if a 3 year degree from Australia can be recognised as equivalent then why cant a 3 year Bcom degree from India which has almost identical study components be regarded the same. Double Standards?



Not a double standard - India's education system is not up to par with Canada's.

And, as mentioned above, Canada is free to set whatever requirements it wants. You are _asking_ to be allowed to come here so you need to accept Canadian requirements.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> Not a double standard - India's education system is not up to par with Canada's.
> 
> And, as mentioned above, Canada is free to set whatever requirements it wants. You are _asking_ to be allowed to come here so you need to accept Canadian requirements.


Hi Colchar,
No offense but I think your statement that overall India's education system is not up to par with Canada is wrong and constitutes stereotyping. True certain aspects are different and recognition varies a bit depending on the country, but the statement that the whole education system is not upto par is blatantly wrong. To give you an example, I studied at one of the world's 100 best ranked universities in the world here in Australia and after spending close to a 100k in international tuition, I personally ask myself if the education I received is worth the money that I spent for. I personally think that in terms of overall development, networking opportunities and job opportunities aftermath, a few Indian universities (such as the IISc, IITs, NITs etc) are leaps and bounds better than the some of these top 100 instituitions. The amount of research done within a university on its own doesnt paint a complete picture. Just my 2c.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Bcomm/Bcom depending on the country where it is from is indeed a 3 year degree in some commonwealth countries such as Australia, NZ and the UK and apparently in even some parts of Canada. Im pretty sure a 3 year degree from Australia would be regarded as equivalent to a Canadian degree 4 years or not. So in that perspective, if a 3 year degree from Australia can be recognised as equivalent then why cant a 3 year Bcom degree from India which has almost identical study components be regarded the same. Double Standards?


Are you referring to any particular university across which you have found this issue because I checked and found from fellow FSW applicants that 3 year B-Com degree from most of the good universities in India such as Panjab Univ and Delhi Univ, is being assessed by WES as equivalent to Canadian bachelors already.

You can try the WES degree equivalency tool to verify this further.
Get Your Free Degree Equivalency


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hi Colchar,
> No offense but I think your statement that overall India's education system is not up to par with Canada is wrong and constitutes stereotyping.



It is not wrong and it is not stereotyping. I spent a decade working in academia here in Canada and am _very_ familiar with international students, degree equivalencies, etc.




> To give you an example, I studied at one of the world's 100 best ranked universities in the world here in Australia and after spending close to a 100k in international tuition, I personally ask myself if the education I received is worth the money that I spent for. I personally think that in terms of overall development, networking opportunities and job opportunities aftermath, a few Indian universities (such as the IISc, IITs, NITs etc) are leaps and bounds better than the some of these top 100 instituitions. The amount of research done within a university on its own doesnt paint a complete picture. Just my 2c.



Networking opportunities are completely irrelevant when discussing equivalency.

And I never said anything about the amount of research done in a university. I am talking about degree requirements, degree standards, government regulations of universities, etc. Based on those, an Indian education is not up to the standards of a Canadian education.


INDIA: A crisis of confidence in higher education? - University World News


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

colchar said:


> It is not wrong and it is not stereotyping. I spent a decade working in academia here in Canada and am _very_ familiar with international students, degree equivalencies, etc.


I dont deny that there are issues with degree equivalencies as educational institutions have to adhere to the laws and regulations of the local government or accrediting body and depending on the country, laws change. I also dont deny that all educations are not equal in the quality of teaching imparted. Every institution is different. However undermining a country's entire education system based on a few incompatibilities/ just because you came across the so to speak 'bad oranges' is not right in my opinion. My experience with the Indian education system stops at high school as I didnt go to uni there. However my indian high school background helped me out immensely during my first two years of university here in Australia. The level of coursework taught in years 11 and 12 in India (especially in Physics, Chemistry, Biology and Maths) was as high as First and Second year curriculum at University (needless to say I sailed through them ).



colchar said:


> And I never said anything about the amount of research done in a university. I am talking about degree requirements, degree standards, government regulations of universities, etc. Based on those, an Indian education is not up to the standards of a Canadian education.


Again I can only talk from my experience. I have friends who studied at the IISc (for those who dont know, its the Indian Institute of Science). A nameless, rankless institution if we go by QS and THE rankings (well technically speaking it is ranked but I believe only in the 400-500 range.), and yet one of the premier institutions in India which has direct affiliations with Harvard and Carnegie Mellon. Surely the so called premier institutes in the US wouldnt want to affiliate with a 'third rate' university in the third world for no reason yes? The IITs are other examples. The degree standard from these institutions is clearly low as afterall their alumni only contribute to 13% of the startups in Silicon Valley isnt it? 

How Indians Defied Gravity and Achieved Success in Silicon Valley - Forbes



colchar said:


> Networking opportunities are completely irrelevant when discussing equivalency.
> Networking in terms of a third body going through bureaucratic process of evaluating degrees is as you said irrelevant. However if you are willing to think beyond this process and actually compare the student experience without any bias, I think you'd find that there are some universities which actually teach and guide better than even some of the best universities in the west.
> 
> Networking opportunites
> INDIA: A crisis of confidence in higher education? - University World News


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I dont deny that there are issues with degree equivalencies as educational institutions have to adhere to the laws and regulations of the local government or accrediting body and depending on the country, laws change. I also dont deny that all educations are not equal in the quality of teaching imparted. Every institution is different. However undermining a country's entire education system based on a few incompatibilities/ just because you came across the so to speak 'bad oranges' is not right in my opinion.



Are you even aware of the definition of 'opinion'?

Opinion is defined as 1. *A personal belief or judgment that is not founded on proof* or certainty; 2. A message expressing a belief about something; *the expression of a belief that is held with confidence but not substantiated by positive knowledge or proof*.

In other words, your opinion isn't worth much. I, however, am speaking from direct experience.

The fact is that Indian degrees are not up to the same standards as Canadian degrees.

On another note, the way in which many Indian universities are run is a joke - just look at how many people post here describing their difficulties in getting something as simple as a transcript/academic record. In Canada that is so routine that each school will process dozens of them a day and hundreds a day at certain times of the year (ie. when grad school applications are due) but many Indian universities cannot handle even this simple administrative task.





> My experience with the Indian education system stops at high school as I didnt go to uni there.


Then you can't comment on Indian universities can you?





> Again I can only talk from my experience.



Then why are you talking about a university system of which you have no experience?



> Surely the so called premier institutes in the US wouldnt want to affiliate with a 'third rate' university in the third world for no reason yes?



Wrong, it happened in Britain.


----------



## micheal0017 (Sep 12, 2014)

You can do it yourself, its not that difficult. I did my own and got the PR. And they are taking very much just to fill the forms.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

micheal0017 said:


> You can do it yourself, its not that difficult. I did my own and got the PR. And they are taking very much just to fill the forms.


Thanks Michael for boosting up self confidence.

Can you share the steps of processing the application?
How can we start application?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Can you share the steps of processing the application?
> How can we start application?



Try looking at the GoC's website as everything should be explained there.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

colchar said:


> Try looking at the GoC's website as everything should be explained there.


Thanks.
I want to know about procedure.
Does my qualification and experience need to be assessed by engineering body prior to application?
If yes, pls provide name and address of B.Engg(Mech) assessment authority.
How much time they take to assess degrees and experience?
Pls pls reply.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks.
> I want to know about procedure.
> Does my qualification and experience need to be assessed by engineering body prior to application?
> If yes, pls provide name and address of B.Engg(Mech) assessment authority.
> ...


Only your educational credentials need to be assessed. Refer the link below
Have your education assessed â€“ Federal skilled workers

WES takes 4 weeks on an average to complete assessment.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Only your educational credentials need to be assessed. Refer the link below
> Have your education assessed â€“ Federal skilled workers
> 
> WES takes 4 weeks on an average to complete assessment.


Any engineering degree will be assessed by WES...correct?

And they say that we have to send them hard copies stamped by examination registrar...correct?
Means we have to make Xerox copies and then get attest it from examination registrar... Right?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Any engineering degree will be assessed by WES...correct? *Yes*
> 
> And they say that we have to send them hard copies stamped by examination registrar...correct?* stamped and signed by Registrar or Controller of examinations*
> Means we have to make Xerox copies and then get attest it from examination registrar... Right?
> *Yes this will work but the copies need to be sent in a university sealed envelope to be posted either by them or you. *


Replies inline


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Replies inline


????


----------

